# Navarre - 09/24



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Got on the water around eight after dropping my daughter off at school, off a little after noon to pick her up.

With the late start bait was scattered and more difficult to get then I wanted. I managed about ten good sized cigs and headed out. 

The days plan was to make a couple drops on some bottom in search of anything but a red snapper and then spend a few hours drifting live baits in hopes of mahi, tuna, or sail.

No hits until Im just a few hundred yards away from my spot and I pick up a nice king. I rebait and set the line back out and almost instantly hook up again with another nice king.

I get to my spot and first drop yeilds a yummy nineteen inch mangrove snapper. Great, dinner is taken care of first drop.

I dropped a few more times but got chumped and picked up another king on bottom. Not wanting to use all of my live baits on bottom I decided to drift them in hopes of a pelagic.

The wind was blowing pretty good from the NE which always makes for sloppy fishing conditions especially a couple of miles out. The kings loved it though and I pick yet another king as well as got clipped off a couple of times.

The wind died down, water laid down and bite shut down. I ended up pulling a live cig for over three miles with out another bite.

Over all not the day I was hoping for but the four kings were all nice in the upper thirty, lower forty inch range and the nice mangrove will make a good dinner.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Might not have been the day you were looking for, but sounds like a good time fighting kings, and cooking a Grover for dinner! I got to get out there with ya one day, good job JD, thanks for the report


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I'd call that a good day I'm hoping to get out Saturday in search of a dolphin weather permitting


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

fishn4fun said:


> I'd call that a good day I'm hoping to get out Saturday in search of a dolphin weather permitting


Where at?..


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Not a bad day! I had a case of the Mondays at work! I retire in 6 weeks from the Air Force and hope to buddy up with you during the week. Hopefully not to late for pelagics.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

yakntat said:


> Not a bad day! I had a case of the Mondays at work! I retire in 6 weeks from the Air Force and hope to buddy up with you during the week. Hopefully not to late for pelagics.


Must be nice...12 more years for me 


Congrats !


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Must be nice...12 more years for me
> 
> 
> Congrats !


Thanks Ox, 20 years goes quicker than you think. I recommend getting your bachelor degree before you get out. Now I'm starting full time school as an old man in Jan 13. :thumbdown:. 

On another note, Garrett landed a 37" Mahi on Saturday. It was crazy because he kept swimming right up to our yaks and moving from one guy to the other. Mahi whore. Garrett finally got him on a live cig. Rob and I hooked him also before Garrett got him.


----------



## vickroid (Jun 2, 2012)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Must be nice...12 more years for me
> 
> 
> Congrats !


9 years to the day today for me... It's my anniversary. Sooooooooo Looooonnnnnggggggggg it seems.

Good day fishing. Shocked Mr. Grey didn't pay you a visit...


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

yakntat said:


> Not a bad day! I had a case of the Mondays at work! I retire in 6 weeks from the Air Force and hope to buddy up with you during the week. Hopefully not to late for pelagics.


The BFT should be thicker by then, we'll hit it for sure.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Where at?..


Around portafino. You still planning on trying the river this week?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes if i can find the time i will


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Going to Navarre in the A.M.  ... haven't Fished much this Season , gonna make up for it this Fall :yes:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Pourman1 said:


> Going to Navarre in the A.M.  ... haven't Fished much this Season , gonna make up for it this Fall :yes:


Did you have two outbacks in the back of your truck?

I went out again this morning in search of mahi, sails or tuna and again found nothing but mackerel. It was a mackerel massacre, six or seven kings and three spanish. Oh and a shark.

I did see a really nice triple tail. I was peddling along half way in a daze when I see him right in front of me. Unfortunately I couldnt stop my forward momentum and I spooked him. I followed him for a couple of minutes but couldnt get a live cig in front of him before he disappeared. I was king of bummed about that.

It was pretty nasty out there today.


----------

